# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Beqir Haçi

## Albo

*Të gjunjëzohemi, o Flamur !*

Beqir HAÇI, 

Të gjunjëzohemi, o Flamuri ynë i bukur me zhgabën e zezë me dy krerë, se në faqet e tua të lëmuara, që valëviten lehtas në erë, më çdo anë e më çdo kënd të Shqipërisë, na shohim dhe thithim frymën e lirisë së dëshiruar, për të cilën jemi martirizuar gjatë gjithë jetës sonë mijëvjeçare. Ti je simboli i lirisë shqiptare, i lirisë që i siguron këtij kombi të vjetër e bujar qënien e tij si racë dhe si shtet me plot nderim e respekt përpara gjithë botës.
Të gjunjëzohemi, o Flamuri ynë i shenjtë, në këtë ditë të shënuar të festës tënde, se ngritja jote në Vlorë këtu e 31 vjet më parë, shënon për ne datën më të madhe të historisë sonë kombëtare, përfundimin e një rrobërije të zezë qindra vjeçare dhe rifillimin e një jete të lirë plot shpresa për një të ardhme gjithnjë më të lumtur. Me daljen tënde në dritë mori fund për ne një periudhë shumë e zezë e historisë sonë, që po na shpinte me çape të nxituara drejt zhdukjes dhe asgjesimit tonë si racë dhe si Komb. Ti përfaqëson për ne ditën e shpëtimit nga rrobërija dhe na jep sigurimin se do të vazhdojmë kështu të lirë për jetë të jetëve.
Të gjunjëzoheni, o Flamuri ynë i bukur, se ngjyrat e tua janë më kuptimplotet për ne nga të gjitha ngjyrat e flamujve të botës: ngjyra jote flakë e kuqe tregon gjakun e mijëra dëshmorëve, që me gaz në buzë u ndanë nga kjo jetë për lirinë, nderin dhe qënien e kombit tonë. Shqiponja e zezë me dy krerë, që ti mban aq lavdishëm në mes të zemrës së përgjakur, është shqiponja trime e maleve tona, mburoja e pafjetur e racës shqiptare, përfytyrimi më i përsosur i trimërisë legjendare të Shqiptarit, që kurdoherë ka luftuar si burrat për lirinë dhe nderin e mëmëdheut. Asnjë flamur tjetër në botë s'na e zë vendin tënd. Kur s'të shohim ty të valosh jeta na errësohet dhe shpirti na përgjysmohet. Kur në vend të huaj - të hedhur nga fati - na mungon pamja jote e bukur, jemi si të shkretë dhe të humbur, si lypës dhe qyqarë, si fëmijë të braktisur pa nënë e pa atë. Jeta jonë pa ty humbet çdo kuptim dhe çdo shpresë, shpirti ynë nxihet më keq se skëterra dhe vdekja na duket njëqind herë më e ëmbël se jeta. Oh, sa të mjerë kanë qenë gjyshërit tanë, o Flamur, që kanë vdekur në kohën e rrobërisë, pa të parë Ty të valëroje lirisht. Eshtrat e tyre nuk i ka tretur dheu deri sa morën lajmin e bukur të 28 Nëntorit! Por tash, shpirtërat e tyre të gëzuar na duket sikur vallëzojnë në valëvitjet e palëve të tua. Sa herë që hedhim sytë e të shikojmë na del përpara fytyra e Skëndërbeut, me shpatën të zhveshur e gati për t'i rënë çdo armiku që guxon të të prekë; na përfytyrohet Naimi i zjarrtë duke thurrur këngë lavdie; na del para Oso Kuka që hidhet në erë me kullën e barotit për të mos lëshuar asnjë gur të cakut shqiptar, na parakalojnë si në një film të vazhdueshëm dëshmorët e mëdhenj e të vegjël të Kombit, të vjetër e të rinj, që u bënë therorë për nderin dhe lavdimin tënd.
Të gjunjëzohemi, o Flamuri ynë i shenjtë, se në palët e tua pasqyrohet historia e lavduar e një kombi të madh e të lashtë që u shkri dhe u zvogëlua numerikisht për lirinë dhe vetqeverimin e tij e jo kurrë për të sunduar dhe rrobëruar të tjerë. Prandaj, edhe pse i vogël sot është në të vërtetë shumë i madh në shpirt dhe në zemër. Lavdi për ty, o shqiponjë shqiptare që s'e njollose krahun tënd kurrë me pushtime të kota të huaja, por qëndrove gjithmonë rojtëse besnike e lirisë tënde, mëmë e shtrenjtë e vendit dhe e bijve të tu dhe, sa herë që e lypi nevoja, dhe mburojë e paqes, drejtësisë dhe e qytetërimit.
Të gjunjëzohemi, o Flamuri ynë i lavduar, se ti je nyja e pazgjidhshme e bashkimit tonë kombëtar. Para valëvitjes tënde gjunjëzohen kudo që janë të gjithë shqiptarët. Ti i zhduk si vesën dielli të gjitha ndryshimet, të gjitha mosmarrveshjet. 
Kushtrimi yt i bën ballë çdo përçarje dhe çdo kërcënimi. Hija jote i zbut gjithë pasionet, i ngroh gjithë zemrat dhe i flakëron të gjitha shpirtrat drejt idealit suprem: "Shqipëria mbi të gjitha!".
Të gjunjëzohemi dhe të betohemi, o Flamuri ynë i trimërisë, i lirisë dhe i bujarisë se asnjë bir shqiptari s'i ka dalë në mohim çështjes tënde. Të lidhur e të bashkuar rreth teje ne do të presim me durim e me trimëri çdo fat që të na bjerë dhe do të përballim me guxim e vetmohim çdo rrezik të Kombit tonë. 

_Botuar më 1943_

----------

